# Green egg chronicles - burgers



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

So my new old buddy Wade (downtime2) was in the shop today and brought me a couple of nifty as heck grate lifting handles and he and my wife get started talking about cooking and food and after he leaves she wants to know what's on the menu tonight? (For supper). We argue and I lose so I'm doing the BGE thing in a rush after dark again! Need something quick and easy so I'm doing burgers. I google for some quick temp suggestions and I get some "chef" telling me to forget wasting good charcoal on burgers and to be more creative. Hmmmmph
Heated egg to 525, and dropped them on for 5 minutes per side. Hands down the best burgers I ever cooked. Seared to perfection and they didn't shrink up like a slower cooked burger. And even though I didn't really need to - I used Wades grate lifters just to try them out. Thanks again!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds good. Try cooking them at 275-300 with the plate setter. They will be so juicy you'll need a bib.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Sounds good. Try cooking them at 275-300 with the plate setter. They will be so juicy you'll need a bib.


What he said. And grow a beard, so you don't need a bib.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Post a pic of those grate lifters?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Post a pic of those grate lifters?


gimme a day or two - super busy and short days are killin' me - When does time change?!!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Hmm indirect heat for the burgers??? Gotta try it, burgers are about the only thing i haven't perfected on my egg...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Post a pic of those grate lifters?


These work best on cast iron grate. I make another that works fair on the SS grate...


----------

